# A Tribute to Farquar's Tiffany Topaz 1/2/83 to 9/28/92



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Tiffany was in all likelyhood a most ordinary looking golden retriever. I lost all objectivity about her years ago. It was not appearance; however, that set her apart. It was those fine inner qualities so difficult to define, but which when present in sufficient number and measure produce a unique dog along with a "once in a lifetime" relationship between animal and master. Tiffy was my constant companion, a silky, golden bundle of exuberant unconditional love who warmed my feet on cold winter nights but warmed my heart every single day.

An important part of my life for almost ten years, she filled the void left when my children became adults and went out to seek their fortunes and my husband's work began to demand more and more travel to far away place after far away place. There was no need for her to shadow me from room to room retrieving the dirty clthes from under the bed or the far corners of the closet, the odd shoe carelessly cast aside on the floor, yet she retained her place by ny side as i walked through a house filed more with memories than chores. It was just her way of saying, "See, you're not alone. I'm here. I won't leave you." She didn't intend to go away I'm sure. Death was an unexpected vsiitor that found her naping, patiently waiting for me to come home.

Tonight when I turn into my driveway, I'll be met by silence. No welcoming bark. No noble head alertly raised with ears cocked and adoring eyes reaching out to mine to give assurance that all is well, at least in the small world over which she ruled. No newspaper proudly delivered like an offering to a queen. No warm body snuggled in my lap to watch the evening news. At the end of the day, there will be no can of Mighty Dog cleverly plucked from the shelf by canine teeth, then loudly deposited into an empty bowl, its clanging her signal that it's time to feed and walk the dog, then go to bed.

Daughter and granddaughter of Dual Champion Tigathoe's Funky Farquar who triumphantly roamed the world of competition, Tif was content to roam no farther than the fields of home; our family her only conquest. One brilliant streak of golden light that brightened my life for too short a time, Farquar's Tiffany Topaz was so much more than just a dog. She was my loyal, beautiful companion and friend. Go gently sweet Tif.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your sweet girl. It is obvious she is greatly loved and greatly missed. Thank you for sharing her with us!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a great story. I would love to see a picture of your very special girl. They may leave this earth, but they never, ever leave our hearts do they. Only true dog lovers can understand the pain we feel when they are taken from us, understand the grief we feel, understand how we miss them so much, understand why we talk of them years later. Simple--we loved them with all our hearts and they were such in important part of us.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your tribute to your wonderful friend showed love you shared. Those poignant memories are forever in your heart.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a truly eloquent and beautiful tribute to a much beloved companion. Her warm body may no longer snuggle next to you, but her memories will always warm you heart. 

I too would love to see a pic of her.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a great tribute. I was especially moved by "Tif was content to roam no farther than the fields of home; our family her only conquest." That is one of the amazing traits of this breed, their adaptability. Tif's sire is one of the most amazing dogs to ever walk tis earth. I may be wrong but I believe he was the last Golden to attain a Dual Championship in the US. I would love to see a photo of your girl. I have taken the liberty to attach a photo of her sire Quar


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to the sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A very moving tribute - thank you


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

AnbikaGR,
We were so very, very blessed to have 3 of Quars' pups and all were most wonderful. We also saw him work in the field where he was a thing of beauty. My Brazos, who just crossed the Bridge went back to Quar's littermate Kiwo II. Now when I look at pedigrees, I look for Quar's name somewhere down the line. Nona Kilgore Bauer's book The Word of the Golden Retriever: A Dog For All Seasons is dedicated to Quar and lists him as the breeds last dual champion. Quar died at age 17 or 18. If I ever learn to attach pictures, I'll send them along. We have many beautiful ones of Annie, Tif, Chaz, Brazos and Tori. Tif was the "once in a lifetime" dog, but all the others were greatly loved.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My sympathies on the passing of your Brazos. In my short time in Goldens I have had the honor to meet and know Pat and Bob Sadler, breeders of Quar and breeder/owner of Ki (Kiowa II). Pat is still active training and competeing in hunt teats and field trials, quite a remarkable woman. Quar passed on over 20 years ago at the age of 15 years and 7 months. He is still spoken of by those who knew him in the same reverance and awe as yourself. Through that I feel as if I actually knew him myself just as I now feel like I knew your Tiffany through your words. Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful tribute, thank you for sharing it.


----------

